# Keine Panik: Lindenberg und die PeTA



## angelmatze0970 (26. August 2019)

Hut Ab.
Sollten vielleicht alle, die sich vor deren (Werbe)-karren spannen lassen, mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## zokker (26. August 2019)

Hehe... ich schreibe meine Kommentare auch selbst und Kritik nehme ich auch hin und wieder an. Wäre es da nicht auch mal an der Zeit mir höchst Anerkennung und Respekt zu zollen.

War noch nie ein Udo Fan ... da hat er sich ja mal selbst ein Ei ins Nest gelegt. Man sollte vorher auch mal recherchieren, welchen Verein man in den Himmel hebt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Der Beef zwischen Darga und Baltic Carps ist interessanter. Ich sehe die Schlagzeilen vor mir:

*"Karpfen-Queen zündet die Kirche an, Sonntagsprediger entsetzt!"
*
Was den guten Udo betrifft, finde ich es weniger schlimm. Jeder macht Fehler, nimmt sich nicht die Zeit für Recherchen und trifft schnell ein falsches Urteil auch bei solch skurrilen Tierrechtsorganisation. Sie verbergen ihre wahre Absichten ja auch öffentlich recht geschickt. Wie viele Hundehalter haben deren Facebookseite geliked, im glauben an einen Tierschutzverbund. Das geht die Reihe so durch auf meiner Freundschaftsliste beispielsweise, die Leute wissen es einfach nicht.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Der Udo hat eigentlich sein Leben lang nur Unsinn gesabbelt. Ein lecker Fläschchen Cognac macht's möglich. Der war mir immer wurscht, der ist mir immer wurscht und der wird mir auch immer egal sein. Ich finde es nur immer wieder mehr als peinlich, wenn sich Uraltmimen und Barden so "eindrücklich" zu Gehör bringen, wenn die langsame Vergessenheit in Sicht gerät. Er, Richard Gere u.s.w. - alles nur alternde Pophanse, die mit dem Alter nicht klarkommen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Naja, der Udo, der alte Vegetarier und PETrA sind ja bekanntlich schon lange eine Liebe.
Jetzt hat der alternde Musiker wohl Angst sein mitalterndes (und inzwischen ?) konsevatives  Publikum zu verlieren.
Die Generation, der er sich seit geraumer Zeit anbiedert, kennen ihn ja gar nicht mehr oder mögen seinen Stil nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2019)

Nichtmal im AB hat man vor dem Lindenberg seine Ruhe.....................


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Beef zwischen Darga und Matze Koch ist interessanter.



Bislang komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Was ist da los? PR oder wirklich Beef?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

...


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Udo hat eigentlich sein Leben lang nur Unsinn gesabbelt. Ein lecker Fläschchen Cognac macht's möglich. Der war mir immer wurscht, der ist mir immer wurscht und der wird mir auch immer egal sein. Ich finde es nur immer wieder mehr als peinlich, wenn sich Uraltmimen und Barden so "eindrücklich" zu Gehör bringen, wenn die langsame Vergessenheit in Sicht gerät. Er, Richard Gere u.s.w. - alles nur alternde Pophanse, die mit dem Alter nicht klarkommen!



Ging mir ähnlich, bis ich kürzlich das Buch Panikherz von Stuckrad-Barre gelesen habe. Das hat meine Sicht auf Lindenberg gedreht. Ein krasser Typ, der wirklich viel geleistet hat. Außerdem: Menschen, die gerne Zigarre rauchen und Cognac trinken, können eigentlich gar nicht schlecht sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bislang komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Was ist da los? PR oder wirklich Beef?



SNIP


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Shittendiddi ... keiner mag mehr das kleine Udolein ... echt panikmäßig!


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ein krasser Typ, der wirklich viel geleistet hat.


Äh... das da wäre?


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Matze Koch hatte in seinen Sonntagspredigten laut Claudia Darga ein sehr frauenfeindliches und abwertendes Bild auch Gegenüber ihr öffentlich dargestellt. Sie hatte gestern in einem Video Matze Koch auch ziemlich direkt in ihrem Beitrag auf Facebook dafür an den Haaren durch die Manege gezogen. Ich schicke dir den Link zu Georg.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=396661600990923


Die Freikirchler sind so. Gegen die wirken die Jehoverer, wie eine Meditationsgruppe!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Ich verstehe den Respekt nicht, dem man hier Udo nun zollt.

Seit vielen vielen Jahren (15 Jahren) ist Udo Anhänger und Förderer von PETrA. Udo hat gerade PETrA zu deren 25. Jubiläum zu sich nach hause eingeladen und denen das neues Motiv geschenkt.

Und jetzt überlegt er, wer das überhupt ist? Entweder der ist blöde oder hält uns für blöde ...


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, bis ich kürzlich das Buch Panikherz von Stuckrad-Barre gelesen habe. Das hat meine Sicht auf Lindenberg gedreht. Ein krasser Typ, der wirklich viel geleistet hat. Außerdem: Menschen, die gerne Zigarre rauchen und Cognac trinken, können eigentlich gar nicht schlecht sein


Aber ein bisschen mehr Cognac


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Respekt nicht, dem man hier Udo nun zollt.



Ist Respekt nicht in jeder Lebenslage notwendig, auch bei radikalen Ansichten des Gegenübers? Udo Lindenberg bandelt sich möglicherweise der neuen, hippen, jungen Zielgruppe an. Das muss nicht mal Marketing sein, sondern schlicht eine Wechselwirkung, weil er tatsächlich die Ideale der PETA vertritt. Dann ist er halt recht unreflektiert und ich entnehme deinen Worten:  "der ist blöde"!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Außerdem: Menschen, die gerne Zigarre rauchen und Cognac trinken, können eigentlich gar nicht schlecht sein



Nein, wer Zigarre raucht und vor seinen Zuhörern gegen Luftverpestung panikt, nenne ich nicht schlecht, sondern ganz anders ....


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Respekt nicht in jeder Lebenslage notwendig, auch bei radikalen Ansichten des Gegenübers? Udo Jürgens bandelt sich möglicherweise der neuen, hippen, jungen Zielgruppe an. Das muss nicht mal Marketing sein, sondern schlicht eine Wechselwirkung, weil er tatsächlich die Ideale der PETA vertritt. Dann ist er halt recht unreflektiert und ich entnehme deinen Worten:  "der ist blöde"!


Der bandelt schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Udo Jürgens bandelt sich möglicherweise der neuen, hippen, jungen Zielgruppe an




Ich dachte der ist tot?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte der ist tot?



Ohne diesen Thread hätte ich diesen Mann schlicht vergessen. Ich hatte den Udo gar nicht mehr auf der Kappe. So funktioniert das mit dem Internet/Marketing. Hat er alles richtig gemacht.



yukonjack schrieb:


> Der bandelt schon lange nicht mehr...



Siehste, den Lindenberg hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Siehste, den Lindenberg hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.



Den kannste auch echt vergessen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Respekt nicht in jeder Lebenslage notwendig, auch bei radikalen Ansichten des Gegenübers?



Nein, wenn jemand 15 Jahre lang enger Begleiter und hoffierter Förderer eines Vereins ist und bei Kritik plötzlich eingesteht, dass er sich mit dem Verein mal auseinendersetzen muss, dem zolle ich keinen Respekt, sondern verliere diesen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den kannste auch echt vergessen.



Ich kann mich nur an seine Musik in meiner Kindheit erinnern, er wurde aber jeden Abend von "La Le Lu" und "Eine Insel mit zwei Bergen" abgelöst, wenn Vattern die Kontrolle über seine zwei Söhne verloren hatte.

#FreeUdo


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2019)

Vielleicht wäre so´n oller Nuschelkopp als Werbeträger garnicht so verkehrt, keiner versteht ihn.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre so´n oller Nuschelkopp als Werbeträger garnicht so verkehrt, keiner versteht ihn.


Dann wäre ja der Herbert Gröhlemeier ideal!


----------



## Casso (26. August 2019)

Naaaaaaja, ich würde vorischtig sein und das geschrieben Wort von Udo nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Papier ist geduldig und wenn er keine Lust mehr auf einen weiteren Shitstorm hat, dann will man sich eben mit den Inhalten der PETA auseinandersetzen. Ich denke dass er sich keineswegs damit auseinandersetzen wird. Zumindest nicht kritisch. Dafür gehört er doch viel zu lange zu den PETA-Unterstützern.


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja der Herbert Gröhlemeier ideal!


Ich könnte den Heeerbeeert aber noch eher ertragen, wie Zylinder Udo, obwohl ich bei beiden sofort den Sendersuchlauf starte.


----------



## ollidi (26. August 2019)

Ich wusste bisher gar nicht, daß der sich für diese Komikertruppe engagiert...

Eigentlich wollte mir meine Frau, für ein Konzert von ihm nächstes Jahr, eine Karte schenken.
Ich denke mal, wir gehen jetzt für das Geld lieber in ein gutes Steakhouse.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich wusste bisher gar nicht, daß der sich für diese Komikertruppe engagiert...
> 
> Eigentlich wollte mir meine Frau, für ein Konzert von ihm nächstes Jahr, eine Karte schenken.
> Ich denke mal, wir gehen jetzt für das Geld lieber in ein gutes Steakhouse.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich wusste bisher gar nicht, daß der sich für diese Komikertruppe engagiert...
> 
> Eigentlich wollte mir meine Frau, für ein Konzert von ihm nächstes Jahr, eine Karte schenken.
> Ich denke mal, wir gehen jetzt für das Geld lieber in ein gutes Steakhouse.


Da habt ihr auf jeden Fall mehr von und Satt seid ihr auch.


----------



## Fr33 (26. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Beef zwischen Darga und Matze Koch ist interessanter. Ich sehe die Schlagzeilen vor mir:
> 
> *"Karpfen-Queen zündet die Kirche an, Sonntagsprediger entsetzt!"
> *
> Was den guten Udo betrifft, finde ich es weniger schlimm. Jeder macht Fehler, nimmt sich nicht die Zeit für Recherchen und trifft schnell ein falsches Urteil auch bei solch skurrilen Tierrechtsorganisation. Sie verbergen ihre wahre Absichten ja auch öffentlich recht geschickt. Wie viele Hundehalter haben deren Facebookseite geliked, im glauben an einen Tierschutzverbund. Das geht die Reihe so durch auf meiner Freundschaftsliste beispielsweise, die Leute wissen es einfach nicht.



Sicher dass M.Koch der "Prediger" war? Sofern ich das verstanden habe, war es der Kollege von BALTIC CARPS mit dem Post vom 23. Juni. Der war schon bischen hart geschrieben und verunglimpft eben ein gewissen weibliches Kliente.  

https://www.facebook.com/BalticCarps/posts/1308525259303242?__tn__=K-R


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Sicher dass M.Koch der "Prediger" war? Sofern ich das verstanden habe, war es der Kollege von BALTIC CARPS mit dem Post vom 23. Juni. Der war schon bischen hart geschrieben und verunglimpft eben ein gewissen weibliches Kliente.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BalticCarps/posts/1308525259303242?__tn__=K-R



Der Zusammenhang und Frau Dargas Missmut beziehen sich eindeutig auf diesen Post. Ich hatte eher Matze Koch im Sinn gehabt, danke für die Info. Ich editiere meine Nachricht, um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen. Es gibt wohl recht viele Prediger auf Facebook!


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Sicher dass M.Koch der "Prediger" war? Sofern ich das verstanden habe, war es der Kollege von BALTIC CARPS mit dem Post vom 23. Juni. Der war schon bischen hart geschrieben und verunglimpft eben ein gewissen weibliches Kliente.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BalticCarps/posts/1308525259303242?__tn__=K-R


Jep, bei übergroßen Käppy kam ich schon ins grübeln....Matze ist ja meist ein Pi....äähh Frei-Prediger. Das hätte die Claudia aber geschickter ausdrücken können....also insgesamt und so


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jep, bei übergroßen Käppy kam ich schon ins grübeln....Matze ist ja meist ein Pi....äähh Frei-prediger. Das hätte die Claudia aber geschickter ausdrücken können....also insgesamt und so



Das Sonntagspredigen hat mich auch auf eine falsche Fährte geführt, der Einwurf mit dem"großen Cappy" hatte ich überhaupt nicht verstanden. Da fehlte mir der Zusammenhang zum Baltitrüffelschwein, wie von Free eindeutig aufgeklärt. Nochmal die Kurve gekriegt, da hatte ich dem MK falsche Vorwürfe gemacht. Frevel!


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Äh... das da wäre?



Man muss seine Lieder nicht mögen, aber sein Einsatz für Freiheit hat ihm nicht nur unter den DDR-Bürgern unzählige Fans beschert. Ich kenne ihn ja nun nicht persönlich, aber nach allem, was ich bisher von ihm gelesen habe, geht er für seine Freunde durch dick und dünn. Bin gespannt, ob er seine Meinung zu PeTA tatsächlich ändert.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Man muss seine Lieder nicht mögen, aber sein Einsatz für Freiheit hat ihm nicht nur unter den DDR-Bürgern unzählige Fans beschert. Ich kenne ihn ja nun nicht persönlich, aber nach allem, was ich bisher von ihm gelesen habe, *geht er für seine Freunde durch dick und dünn*. Bin gespannt, ob er *seine Meinung zu PeTA tatsächlich ändert.*


Genau deswegen hege ich da große Zweifel an ihm!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Man kann aber auch überziehen und nun den universalen Weltverbesserer machen; und damit sich selbst demontieren.
Udo war ein Vorbild für deutsche Einheit und eben Freiheit für die DDR, aber dann hat er zunehmend den Faden verloren und aktuell nun gegen Schulstrafen für Teilnehmer von "friday for future" zu greinen oder für Greta als Mesias zu trampel oder für Tierrechte zu paniken und den Zusammenschluss von teils unterschiedlichen Parteien mit Vereinen (!?) in 5% Klauseln zu bringen ...

Ja, Udo war mal gut und auch klug ...


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> (…)Sofern ich das verstanden habe, war es der Kollege von BALTIC CARPS mit dem Post vom 23. Juni. Der war schon bischen hart geschrieben und verunglimpft eben ein gewissen weibliches Kliente.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BalticCarps/posts/1308525259303242?__tn__=K-R



Ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber diese wirren Misogynismen lassen einem die Schamesröte ins Gesicht steigen. Kaum zu überbieten, es sei denn man scrollt etwas herunter und liest sein Statement zu diesem Peta Aufruf, da ist mir glatt das Hirn auf die Tastatur geplumpst. Was für ein merkwürdiger junger Mann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Schön das minimax hier einmal ordentlich abgewatscht hat, gefällt mir. 

Ich kann mit Lindenberg als Musiker nichts anfangen,  mir würde aber nicht einfallen, jemanden nur wegen einer Aussage dermaßen zu verurteilen. Und Lindenberg hat sich  so lange ich denken kann massiv  sozial engagiert und dabei immer wieder richtig viel eigenes Geld in die Hand genommen.

Wen das interessiert findet dazu reichlich. 

Auch sein politisches Engagement ist deutlich zu würdigen.


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Schön das minimax hier einmal ordentlich abgewatscht hat, gefällt mir.
> 
> Ich kann mit Lindenberg als Musiker nichts anfangen,  mir würde aber nicht einfallen, jemanden nur wegen einer Aussage dermaßen zu verurteilen. Und Lindenberg hat sich  so lange ich denken kann massiv  sozial engagiert und dabei immer wieder richtig viel eigenes Geld in die Hand genommen.
> Auch sein politisches Engagement ist deutlich zu würdigen.



Oh, hoffentlich kams nicht rüber als meinte ich Lindenberg, den seh ich aus genannten Gründen überwiegend positiv, und ähnlich wie Nina "Ufo" Hagen kann ich ihm einiges verzeihen, sind ja auch beide nicht mehr die Jüngsten.
Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf den verlinkten Facebook Karpfenangler und seine lesenswerten Erörterungen zu Anglerinnen sowie seine Fantasien gegenüber Petaaktivisten. Man gewinnt den Eindruck, das für manche Menschen Kreispapier und Wachsmalstifte geeignetere Medien wären als Internetzugang und Tastatur, auch in ihrem eigenen Interesse.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (26. August 2019)

Dann warten wir mal ab ob er es durchstudiert,wann er es macht und ob seine Meinung danach eine andere ist. Und dann erst Hut ab. Und bis dahin steht er auf der anderen Seite von mir was diesen Verein anbelangt und hat damit meine Sympathie verloren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, hoffentlich kams nicht rüber als meinte ich Lindenberg, den seh ich aus genannten Gründen überwiegend positiv, und ähnlich wie Nina "Ufo" Hagen kann ich ihm einiges verzeihen, sind ja auch beide nicht mehr die Jüngsten.
> Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf den verlinkten Facebook Karpfenangler und seine lesenswerten Erörterungen zu Anglerinnen sowie seine Fantasien gegenüber Petaaktivisten. Man gewinnt den Eindruck, das für manche Menschen Kreispapier und Wachsmalstifte geeignetere Medien wären als Internetzugang und Tastatur, auch in ihrem eigenen Interesse.


Ja, da hatte ich den falschen Bezug,  aber dennoch im Grunde Konsens.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, Udo war mal gut und auch klug ...



Hä,
wann soll das gewesen sein??


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Udo hat eigentlich sein Leben lang nur Unsinn gesabbelt. Ein lecker Fläschchen Cognac macht's möglich. Der war mir immer wurscht, der ist mir immer wurscht und der wird mir auch immer egal sein. Ich finde es nur immer wieder mehr als peinlich, wenn sich Uraltmimen und Barden so "eindrücklich" zu Gehör bringen, wenn die langsame Vergessenheit in Sicht gerät. Er, Richard Gere u.s.w. - alles nur alternde Pophanse, die mit dem Alter nicht klarkommen!



Der ist doch irre , der Typ.

Auf der Bühne ganz ulkig , wenn man 2 , 3 Schnäpse intus hat ... Alk frisst Hirn - aber keine Panik !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. August 2019)

Er gehört doch schon jahrelang zu den merkbefreiten,da wundert mich das obige absolut nicht. Am lesenswertesten sind die Kommentare auf der FB Seite und wie andere sofort niedergemacht werden, wenn sie nicht mit dem Traumtänzereien der gut abgeschirmt lebenden konform gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Er gehört doch schon jahrelang zu den merkbefreiten,da wundert mich das obige absolut nicht. Am lesenswertesten sind die Kommentare auf der FB Seite und wie andere sofort niedergemacht werden, wenn sie nicht mit dem Traumtänzereien der gut abgeschirmt lebenden konform gehen.


Was meinst du, wie unterhaltsam es ist, wenn man erstmal damit abgefunden hat, das dort wo viel Licht auch viel Schatten ist, und liest dann die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien derjenigen, die glauben den Durchblick zu haben.

Soviel Cognac kann man kaum in sich schütten, um so manche Ergüsse für Logik zu halten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Welche Verschwörungstheorien denn?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Chemtrails, die geheime Weltregierung, impfen, BRD GmbH  ........


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

und was hat das mit Altrocker Udo zu tun?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Na auf welchen Post hab ich mich denn bezogen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. August 2019)

_(Mod. gelöscht: Bitte keine Beleidigungen, danke!) _... vielleicht kommst Du ja selbst drauf. Was hat denn das von Dir genannte mit dem Beitrag 46 zu tun ?


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Mod: GELÖSCHT



Wow, super Umgangston hier.

_Anmerkung Mod: Hab ich oben gelöscht, daher hier auch. LG, GEorg_


----------



## geomas (26. August 2019)

@Georg Baumann : Schreibt ihn doch ganz offiziell als R&R mal an, unseren Panik-Udo, und fragt ihn, was er von der Angelei an sich hält.



Generell find ich, daß man Künstlern einige seltsame Gedankengänge nachsehen kann und auch sollte. 
Die leben eben in ner Art Parallel-Universum (bei Udo und Nina Hagen ist das recht offensichtlich).


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wow, super Umgangston hier.


Und das alles wegen Udo.


----------



## geomas (26. August 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und das alles wegen Udo.



Ja, ist irgendwie auch witzig: Udos Musik würde ich teilweise zum deutschen Kulturgut zählen wollen, die Angelei ebenfalls.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

@Drehrumbum

vll. antwortet er dir ja sinnvoll


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Und wollt ihr nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich euch den Schädel ein. - In diesem Sinne tschöhö, mit ö!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. August 2019)

Na gut,dann ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

_"Wer sich für Natur- und Tierschutz einsetzen möchte und eine Organisation finanziell unterstützen möchte, sollte sich daher vorher genau erkundigen, wem die Spende zugutekommt und wofür sie verwendet wird."_

_Quelle: https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/318-deutscher-angelfischerve..._


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2019)

Was dieser Lindenberg schon immer gemacht hat, mit seinen Aktionen, wie damals auch mit dem "Sonderzug nach Pankow", ist es erstrangig auf sich selbst aufmerksam zu machen!
Und dieses immer, mit der Sicherheit einer meinungsfreien Demokratie im Rücken.
Wenn er damals selbst in der DDR gelebt hätte, wäre nichts zu vernehmen gewesen, von unserem " Vorzeige-Künstler"?
Er folgt nur dem gegenwärtigen Mainstream, der es als schick erscheinen lässt, sich für Klima, Tierschutz u.ä. ein zu setzen.
Bundesverdienstkreuz Träger, wie auch der Kollege Heino!

Jürgen


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Respekt nicht in jeder Lebenslage notwendig, auch bei radikalen Ansichten des Gegenübers? Udo Lindenberg bandelt sich möglicherweise der neuen, hippen, jungen Zielgruppe an. Das muss nicht mal Marketing sein, sondern schlicht eine Wechselwirkung, weil er tatsächlich die Ideale der PETA vertritt. Dann ist er halt recht unreflektiert und ich entnehme deinen Worten:  "der ist blöde"!


zum einen,
lindenberg  sieht sich grundsetzlich nicht so bierernst oder wie er sagen würde eierlikörchen ernst !
jugend war immer seine zielgruppe !
und udo immer ein wenig anarchisch 
besser , er hat immer gemacht , was er wollte  und die fans haben ihn dabei finanziert .
das ging sehr gut manchmal auch weniger gut!

warum soll sich mensch nicht gegen tierquälerei aussprechen ? warum nicht gegen massentierhaltung und dessen massive globale folgen  ?
wie borniert muß man sein ? um die ganzen missstände auszublenden nur wenn ein reizwort fällt ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> zum einen,
> lindenberg  sieht sich grundsetzlich nicht so bierernst oder wie er sagen würde eierlikörchen ernst !
> jugend war immer seine zielgruppe !
> und udo immer ein wenig anarchisch
> ...



In jedem Falle steht ihm die eigene Meinung offen und wenn er einen Fehler begeht, dann müssen wir Angler auch das Aushalten. Ich finde dieses Thema auch viel zu hoch gehangen, dann hat ein alter "Rocker" halt seinen Gedanken freien Lauf gelassen. Das Problem ist doch, das unser Hobby sofort als Tierquälerei eingestuft wird und der Udo uns indirekt flankiert. Daher auch der Missmut, diese Verknüpfung musste doch bei seinem Post entstehen. Es gibt schlimmeres und wichtigeres im Leben, ich nehme sowas auch nicht Bierernst. Er trifft ja auch richtige Aussagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Natürlich kann man gegen das alles sein aber PETA muss man deshalb nicht unterstützen!!


Die sind nämlich noch gegen viele andere Sachen, die den meisten gar nicht bewusst sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

So ist es ...

Langsam kann es einem hier im Thread so vorkommen, als dass ich nur 2 Möglichkeiten habe:
1. FÜR PETrA
oder
2. FÜR Tierquälerei
zu sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Ja.
Differenziert denken fällt manchen echt schwer!


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was dieser Lindenberg schon immer gemacht hat, mit seinen Aktionen, wie damals auch mit dem "Sonderzug nach Pankow", ist es erstrangig auf sich selbst aufmerksam zu machen!
> Und dieses immer, mit der Sicherheit einer meinungsfreien Demokratie im Rücken.
> Wenn er damals selbst in der DDR gelebt hätte, wäre nichts zu vernehmen gewesen, von unserem " Vorzeige-Künstler"?
> Er folgt nur dem gegenwärtigen Mainstream, der es als schick erscheinen lässt, sich für Klima, Tierschutz u.ä. ein zu setzen.
> ...




hätte hätte fahrradkette !

niemand kann sich aussuchen wo er geboren wird!
politisch und logistisch ,hat er schon einiges im zwischenzonenbereich bewegen müssen um als subversiver überhaupt im osten auftreten zu können!
und an der stelle hat er honi s schergen gut ausgetrixt
und sich gegen den erklärten willen der westlichen regierung durchgesetzt , weil er die medien benutzt hat
man hätte ihn auch verhaften können !
https://www.stasi-mediathek.de/medi...zug-nach-pankow-von-udo-lindenberg/blatt/148/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonderzug_nach_Pankow






und Heino ?
der verdankt seine tantiemen dem unterschwelligen braunen detritus
lindenberg und  der singende konditor , da könnte man meinen, die stammen von 2 verschiedenen planeten !
bällebad im spieleparadies versus hohlerde

aber was hat das alles mit der politischen aussage zu tun :tierschützer unterstützen zu wollen und gegen tierquälerischen machenschaften zu sein ?
lindenberg ist ein oberflächlicher mensch und kein tiefgründiger denker !
sagt man ihm "das ist gegen sadismus in der tierhaltung" , dann findet er das gut !


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Mir haben beide nie gefallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> aber was hat das alles mit der politischen aussage zu tun :tierschützer unterstützen zu wollen und gegen tierquälerischen machenschaften zu sein ?




Schon falsch!

PETA sind Tierrechtler.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon falsch!
> 
> PETA sind Tierrechtler.



eben! das sind keine tierschützer !
was ist daran falsch tieren rechte zuzusprechen ?
rechte die tierquälerei , schmerzen, falsche haltung ectr pp verhindern sollen ?
wenn man diese rechte abspricht, ist man dann nicht erfüllungsgehilfe ? fördert man nicht durch wegschauen bestehende quälerei !
will man nicht per se so was einfach ausblenden und sich viel lieber den fußballergebnissen widmen?
nach dem motto , was ich nicht wissen will existiert nicht ?

ist es nicht eher interessant wie man mit nur wenigen leuten eine menge druck in der westlichen welt ausüben kann?
und wie wenig  bis hin zum absoluten nichts  z.b.man als angler erreicht ?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> politisch und logistisch ,hat er schon einiges im zwischenzonenbereich bewegen müssen um als subversiver überhaupt im osten auftreten zu können!
> 
> Er hat sein Ding durch gezogen, Konzert vor einem handverlesenem Publikum (FDJ) unter dem Symbol der Friedenstaube, der kastrierte angebliche Anarchist!
> BAP ist wieder nach Hause gefahren, als man ihnen vorschreiben wollte, sich textmäßig zu beschränken!
> ...



Niemals, dass hätte sonst arge diplomatische Verwicklungen gegeben und da konnte er sich sicher sein, eben die BRD im Rücken zu haben.
Und wenn Honni trotzdem zu blöde gewesen wäre dieses zu wissen, noch besser (fürs Marketing).
Eine Verhaftung hätte ihn zum Märtyrer gemacht.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> was ist daran falsch tieren rechte zuzusprechen ?



Rechte sind auch immer mit Pflichten verbunden!

Bring das Tieren mal bei.

Gegen Tierquälerei wird allerhand getan.
Dafür braucht es keine PETA!


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Stellt euch mal vor, Old Erich hätte den Udo in Bautzen eingelocht und die Mauer wäre geblieben!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Dann wäre uns so einiges erspart geblieben......


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann wäre uns so einiges erspart geblieben......



Also, uns auch!


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

ich glaube die BRD hätte den gerne ein paar wochen in bauzen urlauben lassen.

Bap ist nach hause gefahren und ? Scorpions haben sich angebiedert bis zu erbrechen . so war das eben .
Glasnost hatte das alles erst möglich machen lassen

toni marschall und konsorten haben weiter wumptata im schützenzelt gemacht 

hätte man sie zum tierwohl
befragt , welche antwort hätte man bekommen ?


macht se alle doooot ?


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> toni marschall und konsorten haben weiter wumptata im schützenzelt gemacht


Da waren sie auch dem kühlen und kostenlosen Trunke deutlich näher, als bei einem Glas Nost im Perestroikastüberl.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> macht se alle doooot ?




Das glaub ich kaum.

Aber dass sie PETA Beifall geklatscht hätten auch nicht.


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, Old Erich hätte den Udo in Bautzen eingelocht und die Mauer wäre geblieben!


 die mauer war menschenverachtend  und machwerk eines totalitären staates 

jetzt nach knapp 30 jahren haben wir dort menschenverachter die als ziel den totalitären staat wollen


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2019)

[Edit Mod] Bitte mal etwas weniger Allgemeinpolitik. Danke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

[Edit Mod] Folgeposting zur allgemeinpolitischen Äußerung...


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was dieser Lindenberg schon immer gemacht hat, mit seinen Aktionen, wie damals auch mit dem "Sonderzug nach Pankow", ist es erstrangig auf sich selbst aufmerksam zu machen!
> Und dieses immer, mit der Sicherheit einer meinungsfreien Demokratie im Rücken.
> Wenn er damals selbst in der DDR gelebt hätte, wäre nichts zu vernehmen gewesen, von unserem " Vorzeige-Künstler"?
> Er folgt nur dem gegenwärtigen Mainstream, der es als schick erscheinen lässt, sich für Klima, Tierschutz u.ä. ein zu setzen.
> ...



Udo Lindenberg ist in der Tat ein Meister der Selbstinszenierung. Muss oder darf man ihm aber nicht übel nehmen, auch wenn er gelegentlich überzieht. Nobody is perfect. 

Er hat seine Karriere sehr geschickt organisiert, was über so viele Jahrzehnte schon einiges an Fähigkeiten erfordert. Die Sache mit der DDR würde ich aber nicht unterschreiben. Da tust du ihm meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach unrecht. Er hat, auch wenn er sich aktuell, wie fast alle Künstler, manisch dem juvenilen Zeitgeist anbiedert um von der gnadenlosen Mitläuferschaft nicht als Gestriger aussortiert zu werden, immer sein eigenes Ding durchgezogen, auch gegen alle Widerstände "etablierterer Kreise". Zumindest in jüngeren Jahren.  In der DDR wäre er wohl eher ins ländlichste aller Nirwanas abeschoben oder ausgewiesen worden. Traue ich mir zu zu beurteilen. Gemeinsame Herkunft und so. Kannte ihn mal ganz gut, auch wenn ich jünger bin. 

Sein Engagement für diese unsägliche Organisation ist für mich bis heute nur so zu erklären, dass er als naturferner 100%-Großstädter, der rund um die Uhr mit seiner Außenwirkung, seiner Karriere oder urbanem Amusement beschäftigt ist, nie wirklich hinterfragt hat, für wen oder was er sich da eigentlich einsetzt. Nehme ich ihm, muss ich gestehen, ein wenig übel. Spätestens jetzt scheint er es begriffen zu haben und zieht sich hoffentlich zumindest unauffällig zurück. Sich offen seines Irrtums zu bekennen wird er sich, befürchte ich, nicht trauen. Leider.


----------



## phirania (29. August 2019)

Mit dem Lindenzwerg bin ich durch......
Mehr schreib ich lieber nicht hier


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Zum Glück hat Siggi Katlewski nichts mit Peta am Hut.


----------



## phirania (31. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Siggi Katlewski nichts mit Peta am Hut.



Und mein Nachbar auch nicht...


----------



## Grünknochen (31. August 2019)

Das Thema Klimawandel/ Umweltpolitik ist die möglicherweise größte Herausforderung, vor der wir gesellschaftlich stehen. Das zunehmende Engagement für dieses Thema als Mainstream zu bezeichnen, ist einfach nur lächerlich und ist lediglich ein Hinweis dafür, dass der dies Behauptende einem anderen Stream, ob er nun main oder nicht ist, erlegen ist. Wer das Faktum Klimawandel und die insoweit bestehende Verantwortung des Menschen unter dem Stichwort Klimaleugnung in Abrede stellt oder den Versuch unternimmt, die Gesamthematik als angeblich eine von vielen in die zweite oder dritte Reihe zu schieben, handelt aus meiner Sicht nicht nur komplett verantwortungslos. Er ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht ernst zu nehmen.
In Wirklichkeit geht es also darum, um Strategien zu ringen, die übrigens keine Lösungen, allenfalls Schritte in die richtige Richtung sind. 
Was Udo ( und auch andere sog. Prominente) betrifft, ist es für mich alles andere als erstaunlich, dass einfache, nicht reflektierte, angeblich moralisch einwandfreie Botschaften in die Welt gesetzt werden. Genau hier setzt PETA an. Menschen zu ködern, ist nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung. Wirf ihnen die für sie passende und auf ihre Bedürfnisse passende Botschaft vor die Füße, und schon hast Du gewonnen.
Wir alle, und damit schließe ich mich ein, sind permanent in der Gefahr, in das Fahrwasser bestimmter Gaukler zu geraten...


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2019)

> Er ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht ernst zu nehmen


Interessantes Demokratieverständnis. Gehst du immer mit abweichenden Meinungen so um?


----------



## 0ggy (31. August 2019)

Moin

Was hat PETRA mit Klimawandel und Umweltschutz zu tun.
Ich dachte das ist ne Tierrechtsorganisation.

Oggy


----------



## Grünknochen (31. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessantes Demokratieverständnis. Gehst du immer mit abweichenden Meinungen so um?



1) In dieser Sachthematik eindeutig JA. Im Übrigen: Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun? Ich sehe keinerlei Einschränkung darin, diese sog. abweichende Meinung auf welcher Ebene auch immer äußern zu dürfen und sie als Grundlage für ne gesellschaftlich/ politische Entscheidung zu nehmen. 

2)  Aus meiner Sicht ist der Zusammenhang Klimawandel - PETA geradezu offenkundig.

3) Allgemein: Ich habe nicht die geringste Absicht, weitergehende Diskussionen zum Thema ''Klima'' auszulösen. Ich beziehe eine Position. Ob man diese Position nun teilt oder nicht, ist mir im Grunde fast schon egal. Nicht egal sind mir hingegen Menschen, was auch immer sie denken. Und Menschen begegnen mir in der dreidimensionalen Wirklichkeit, nicht aber in der virtuellen Welt des Internet.


----------



## rippi (31. August 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Und mein Nachbar auch nicht...


Sofern dein Nachbar nicht selbst Katlewski ist, ist dieser Kommentar sehr unangebracht, schließlich ist Katlewski mit seiner Band einer der erfolgreichsten Musiker der 80er!


----------



## torstenhtr (31. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> 2)  Aus meiner Sicht ist der Zusammenhang Klimawandel - PETA geradezu offenkundig.



Ja, es besteht durchaus ein Zusammenhang, das hat PETA veröffentlicht:
https://www.peta.de/Klimaschutz

Hier will man auf den Zug der Klimasektierer aufspringen. Beide Gruppen sind in ihrer Radikalität ebenfalls vergleichbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ja, es besteht durchaus ein Zusammenhang, das hat PETA veröffentlicht:
> https://www.peta.de/Klimaschutz
> 
> Hier will man auf den Zug der Klimasektierer aufspringen. Beide Gruppen sind in ihrer Radikalität ebenfalls vergleichbar.



nach deren Logik gehören alle Wiederkäuer verboten.


----------



## fishhawk (31. August 2019)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nach deren Logik gehören alle Wiederkäuer verboten.



Und man soll Verträge für  "tierleidfreie Energie" aus Wind- und Wasserkraft abschließen und Wale essen. 

Wenn man dafür Provision kriegt, zählen die Millionen Tiere, die in den Anlagen verletzt und getötet werden scheinbar nicht mehr.

Aber wie die Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, nur wenige Promis hinterfragen die Ideologie und Organisation solcher Gruppierungen. Da geht es es wohl eher um Publicity.

Bela B. scheint sich aber mittlerweile schon so seine Gedanken gemacht zu haben, wenn er richtig zitiert wurde.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. September 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> 2)  Aus meiner Sicht ist der Zusammenhang Klimawandel - PETA geradezu offenkundig.



Die Offenkundigkeit leuchtet mir nicht ein. Seit wann geht es Peta um das Klima?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Offenkundigkeit leuchtet mir nicht ein. Seit wann geht es Peta um das Klima?


die nutzen den Klimahype für sich, in dem sie behaupten, dass die Tiernutzung dafür verantwortlich sei


----------



## punkarpfen (1. September 2019)

Hi,
das war bei der Bandenwerbung des Supercupspiels zu lesen. Gaaaanz grob: Save the climate - go vegan


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die nutzen den Klimahype für sich, in dem sie behaupten, dass die Tiernutzung dafür verantwortlich sei



Hallo,

aber klar doch. Vor einiger Zeit war da mal ein Beitrag im BR dazu. Demach sind (auch) rülpsende Schafe auf Neuseeland schuld daran. Das haute mich fast vom Sofa. Da ich aber sehr selten Schaffleisch esse, habe ich da ein reines Gewissen.
Mann o Mann werden die Leute vera....t.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. September 2019)

Erst mal ein,.......Eierlikörchen.     :=)


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2019)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Erst mal ein,.......Eierlikörchen.     :=)


Is ja keine Milch drin, also auch keine Kuhnutzung. Ach mist, die Eier.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Is ja keine Milch drin, also auch keine Kuhnutzung.



Natürlich ist da Milch (Schlagsahne) drin....


----------



## torstenhtr (1. September 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Offenkundigkeit leuchtet mir nicht ein. Seit wann geht es Peta um das Klima?



Siehe entsprechend obiger Link, die Jugendorganisation von Peta (Peta2) ist voll an Fridays for Future beteiligt:
https://www.petazwei.de/streetteams-fridays-for-future


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Natürlich ist da Milch (Schlagsahne) drin....


In selbstgemachtem vielleicht.

Für Eierlikör des Handels ist Milch darin mittlerweile verboten.


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2019)

Hallo,

das Netz ist voller Rezepte für "veganen Eierlikör", was ja eigentlich schon ein Widerspruch in sich ist.

Ich glaube jetzt aber nicht, dass sich Udo da drüber Gedanken macht.

Im Attac-Interview bestägt Bela B. (Ärzte-Drummer), dass anscheinend viele Promis NGOs eher aus Pubilcitygründen unterstützen auch wenn sie deren Zielsetzung selber gar nicht vertreten .

Da prangert er auch eine verbreitete Doppelmoral an.

Erst einen auf Tierrechte machen, aber dann Fernsehshows moderieren, wo lebende Tiere gegessen werden oder wenn die ganze Truppe nach der Propagandaveranstaltung inklusive Tierrechtlern zum BigMac -Essen geht.

https://www.attac.de/was-ist-attac/prominente/bela-b/

Kennt man u.a. auch von manchen Politikern. Im Wahlkampf auf dem Fahrrad ablichten lassen, nach der Wahl dann mit dem Düsenjet zum Eisessen nach Kalifornien.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> In selbstgemachtem vielleicht.
> 
> Für Eierlikör des Handels ist Milch darin mittlerweile verboten.



Stimmt du hast Recht.
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Ob die dann oftmals im Ausgleich verwendeten Emulgatoren und Zusatzstoffe besser sind?
Vielleicht erklärt das dann Udo's Aussetzer?


----------



## Andal (1. September 2019)

Vom Lindenberg zum Eierlikör, den ich übrigens sehr zum sahnigen Vanilleeis schätze. Weit hammas b'racht!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vom Lindenberg zum Eierlikör, den ich übrigens sehr zum sahnigen Vanilleeis schätze. Weit hammas b'racht!


ist ja sein Leibgetränk, hat sogar ein eigenes Rezept dazu kreiert.

Ach so, er fertigt Gemälde aus Likören. Ob er die später wieder verflüssigt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber offensichtich tunkt er öfters mal seine Birne in den "Farbeimer"


----------

